# SPECKTRA FAQ: How to insert images into your post



## Janice (Mar 28, 2005)

_*UPDATED 4/26/2011*_

  	How to insert a image into your post. This will be broken down into two sections depending on which editor you use. 

*Instructions for those who use the "Rich Editor" *

  	You will see a bar along the top of the reply box with several different formatting options. Since this is a WYSIWYG editor you can NOT use BBCode to insert your image. Click the Insert Image option on the menu bar and you will be presented with two options 1) upload the image from your computer or 2) upload your image from a URL. Choose the tab of the option that works for you, locate your file or URL and hit the submit button to upload your image. Done!

*Instructions for those who use the "Simple Editor"*

  	The code to inset a image into your post is called BBCode. The forum will not accept HTML as a language. To insert an image into your post all you need to so is use the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 tags.

	You will open the tag with 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The image MUST be hosted for it to appear, it will not appear if you link from something on your desktop. So it will look something like this:






	There should no spaces within the tag.

  	Many photo hosting sites will automagically propagate the BBCode for you. Simply copy and paste this code into the reply box for your image to appear.

  	Feel free to contact a staff member or myself if you need further assistance.

	Everyone is welcome to use this thread as a "testing ground" to make sure you understand how to post images.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jan 25, 2015)

Testing because mine stopped working It won't work!  :-(


----------



## misskaine (Mar 1, 2015)

testing


----------



## DLuxJessica (Mar 11, 2015)

Testing


----------



## misskaine (Mar 11, 2015)

COOL


----------



## peasweet (Mar 31, 2015)

Testing


----------



## Vicieux Rose (May 22, 2015)

Testing


----------



## Kathytoo (Jun 17, 2015)

I am not able to post my pics to my thread. I am getting a red error : *Some images failed to upload:*


mac1.jpg - The file type being uploaded is not allowed.

	It's a jpg file.  Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Dawn (Jun 25, 2015)

Kathytoo said:


> I am not able to post my pics to my thread. I am getting a red error : *Some images failed to upload:*
> 
> 
> mac1.jpg - The file type being uploaded is not allowed.
> ...


  PM'd you to try and assist.


----------



## Kathytoo (Jun 25, 2015)

Ahhhhh!!  Got it!  Thank you so much!!  I have a ton more to list!


----------



## bambookoalatree (Aug 19, 2015)

Janice said:


> _*[COLOR=FF0000]UPDATED 4/26/2011[/COLOR]*_  How to insert a image into your post. This will be broken down into two sections depending on which editor you use.   *Instructions for those who use the "Rich Editor" *  You will see a bar along the top of the reply box with several different formatting options. Since this is a WYSIWYG editor you can NOT use BBCode to insert your image. Click the Insert Image option on the menu bar and you will be presented with two options 1) upload the image from your computer or 2) upload your image from a URL. Choose the tab of the option that works for you, locate your file or URL and hit the submit button to upload your image. Done!  *Instructions for those who use the "Simple Editor"*  The code to inset a image into your post is called BBCode. The forum will not accept HTML as a language. To insert an image into your post all you need to so is use the
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'm very sorry but I'm mobile and I have absolutely zero ideas of what you are talking about, literally, none at all. I feel badly because I have items we've discussed on threads and my swatches could help people but I don't know how to do it and post them here.  I'll keep reading everything regarding swatching and pictures but if any can help me, please do reach out! Thank you!


----------



## Naynadine (Aug 26, 2015)

bambookoalatree said:


> I'm very sorry but I'm mobile and I have absolutely zero ideas of what you are talking about, literally, none at all. I feel badly because I have items we've discussed on threads and my swatches could help people but I don't know how to do it and post them here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You just have to click on this symbol and then you can choose whether to upload a picture from your device or insert a link to a picture. Choose a pic and submit - done!





Hope that helps!


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 17, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> You just have to click on this symbol and then you can choose whether to upload a picture from your device or insert a link to a picture. Choose a pic and submit - done!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I just got a newish iphone ( ios 8.4.1 using safari) and when I tap the photo button it only gives me the option of using a URL and not uploading from my device like I used to on my old iphone. what happened? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can upload in desktop mode but that's hard to look at on a little phone lol


----------



## shellygrrl (Sep 18, 2015)

Fuzzy said:


> I just got a newish iphone ( ios 8.4.1 using safari) and when I tap the photo button it only gives me the option of using a URL and not uploading from my device like I used to on my old iphone. what happened? :blinks:  I can upload in desktop mode but that's hard to look at on a little phone lol


  I checked this in iOS 9 on Chrome (latest version) and Safari; either way, I have the option to upload or insert an URL. There should be a button above where you’d insert an URL that lets you upload from your phone. Like this…  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Are you not seeing the button that says “Upload From My Device”?


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 18, 2015)

shellygrrl said:


> I checked this in iOS 9 on Chrome (latest version) and Safari; either way, I have the option to upload or insert an URL. There should be a button above where you’d insert an URL that lets you upload from your phone. Like this…
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Hmm the 'upload from my device' button is there today but wasn't yesterday... That's really weird! Lol ...maybe using the desktop mode yesterday and then going back to mobile changed something- or who knows! Thanks anyway!


----------



## shellygrrl (Sep 18, 2015)

Maybe your phone was being difficult? :shrug:


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 19, 2015)

I think it might not have recognized the device right away as being a phone or something- it was the first time I used it to post here. I'm glad it caught on lol


----------



## Lissloo (Jun 6, 2016)

Hmmm. Lets see if i get this right!


----------



## Lissloo (Jun 6, 2016)

Success!


----------



## Lissette (Jan 19, 2017)

What lipstick is she wearing?


----------

